# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > English Room >  Làm sao để trẻ yêu thích tiếng Anh chỉ trong 1 tháng học ?

## developers

Các phụ huynh thường rất đau đầu với việc học tiếng Anh của con vì số đông các bạn nhỏ Việt Nam SỢ HỌC TIẾNG ANH: "muốn con học tốt tiếng Anh lắm vì tiếng Anh vô cùng quan trọng, nhưng con chẳng chịu học, đi học thêm trên trường rồi các thầy cô cả trung tâm mà chẳng thấy con yêu thích tiếng Anh, không thấy sự tiến bộ của con". Ai cũng hiểu tầm quan trọng của tiếng Anh, học tiếng Anh tốt là điều cần thiết và cấp thiết trong thế giới hội nhập ngày nay.
Tuy nhiên, nếu trẻ không yêu thích tiếng Anh thì dù bố mẹ có "ÉP" , đầu tư cho việc học tiếng Anh của con và dành nhiều thời gian cho nó thì trẻ cũng không thể học tốt tiếng Anh. Vậy "làm sao để trẻ đam mê tiếng Anh? " sẽ là câu hỏi cần lời giải đáp nhất đối với các phụ huynh lúc này.
Xuất phát từ mong muốn đó, mamita xây dựng chương trình
TIẾNG ANH HÈ BÁN TRÚ "creative summer - khơi nguồn đam mê", với cam kết chỉ sau một 1 tháng học tiếng Anh hè các con sẽ thật sự đam mê tiếng Anh, tự tin giao tiếp và học tiếng Anh một cách chủ động.
Vì sao chương trình hè "creative summer - khơi nguồn đam mê" có thể giúp trẻ yêu thích tiếng Anh chỉ sau một tháng học? Có một thực tế rằng: "không có một học sinh nào dốt - chỉ là cần phương pháp để khơi dậy niềm đam mê và khả năng trong con".
Vậy bí quyết làm nên thành công của chương trình "creative summer" chính là phương pháp ưu việt giúp trẻ "ĐỘT PHÁ" tiếng Anh.

1. Tiếng Anh tương tác:

_ Học tiếng Anh với phương pháp "nhập vai" để khám phá thế giới nghề nghiệp:
sẽ chẳng phải là một mớ lý thuyết mang tính hàn lâm bắt trẻ phải ngồi đọc, chép và ghi nhớ mà trẻ sẽ tự mình trải nghiệm với tiếng Anh. Trẻ sẽ NHẬP VAI DIỄN TẢ CÁC NGHỀ NGHIỆP theo tư duy và sự sáng tạo của mình. Trẻ sẽ được vận dụng và phát huy tối đa khả năng tiếng Anh của mình để nhập vai thành các bác sỹ tận tâm, nhà ảo thuật tài ba, các đầu bếp lừng danh... miêu tả nghề nghiệp đó bằng lối suy nghĩ của cá nhân trẻ, chẳng giống ai mà cũng chẳng bắt chước ai. Đảm bảo rằng với phương pháp này không một đứa trẻ nào không yêu thích bởi chúng được tưởng tượng, được sáng tạo, thể hiện suy nghĩ của mình về các nghề nghiệp tương lai trong thế giới của chúng.

_ Phương pháp "mô phỏng" thế giới tự nhiên bằng tiếng Anh:
Để trẻ có cái nhìn trực quan nhất về thế giới tự nhiên và tạo hứng thú cho trẻ với phương pháp này, Mamita đã xây dựng lên các bức tranh trực quan nhất về thế giới thiên nhiên theo từng chủ đề qua từng lớp học. Còn gì thú vị hơn khi trẻ bước vào lớp học và được nhìn thấy một thế giới thiên nhiên kỳ thú ngay trước mắt mình. Điều quan trọng là qua óc quan sát, sự sáng tạo, trí tưởng tượng trẻ sẽ miêu tả thiên nhiên qua cái nhìn của cá nhân mình hoàn toàn bằng tiếng Anh. TẤT CẢ CÁC KIẾN THỨC TIẾNG ANH sẽ được trẻ vận dụng tối đa để mô tả bức tranh thiên nhiên của chính mình.

_ Toán tiếng Anh Cambridge: Đây là phương pháp giúp cho bạn trẻ yêu thích toán học nhưng chưa đam mê tiếng Anh có thể học tốt cả hai môn học này. Chương trình Toàn tiếng Anh được biên soạn dựa trên bộ sách "Mathematic" của Cambridge nhằm giúp trẻ PHÁT TRIỂN TƯ DUY LOGIC

2. Thực nghiệm tiếng Anh

Trẻ sẽ được thực nghiệm tiếng Anh mang hơi thở cuộc sống thông qua các hoạt động dã ngoại. Sẽ chẳng còn gì thú vị bằng được đi dã ngoại khám phá cuộc sống và được nói tiếng Anh thỏa thích về những điều xung quanh cuộc sống của chính trẻ.

3. Các kỹ năng cần thiết

_ Rèn luyện kỹ năng cần thiết giúp trẻ tự tin giao tiếp: Tự tin là yếu tố quan trọng giúp mang lại thành công và kết quả tốt nhất trong mọi việc, kể cả việc học tiếng Anh. Một đứa trẻ tự tin nói, tự tin giao tiếp tiếng Anh, không sợ nói sai, phát âm không chuẩn thì đứa trẻ đó hoàn toàn có thể học tốt tiếng Anh trong tương lai gần. Chính vì thế,MỤC TIÊU HÀNG ĐẦU của lớp học kỹ năng trong chương trình tiếng Anh hè bán trú "creative summer" là giúp trẻ TỰ TIN.

4. Các hoạt động thể chất

_ Các hoạt động thể chất được xen kẽ trong các chương trình học nhằm giúp trẻ thư giãn sau mỗi giờ học. Một nguyên tắc để giúp trẻ luôn giữ được "ngọn lửa đam mê với việc học tiếng Anh" đó là KHÔNG TẠO QUÁ NHIỀU ÁP LỰC cho trẻ với việc học. Nếu trẻ chỉ học tiếng Anh mà không có các hoạt động thể chất thì dễ làm cho trẻ mệt mỏi và chán nản. Chính vì thế, các hoạt động thể chất là cần thiết cho trẻ nhằm giúp trẻ thư giãn để ĐẠT HIỆU QUẢ CAO TRONG HỌC TẬP.

Tham khảo chương trình: mamita.edu/khoahoc

----------

